# Coffee by the Clock - 186 Fleet St, London



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Tweets this morning indicate that Coffee by the Clock is open - 186 Fleet St, London

This is another venture by the Flat Cap Coffee Co and Notes Music & Coffee lads Robert and Fabio

If you're in the area please stop by and check them out - and please post a review here too


----------

